# ICD-9 question for everyone



## DebbiePottsEngland (Aug 13, 2007)

I have a question that I should know the answer to but for some reason can not wrap my head around it this morning.  I have the diagnosis of drug induced iatrogenic thyroiditis due to the drug amiodarone given by another physician for a cardiac issue.  When looking up iatrogenic thyroiditis it says to use additional code to identify cause.  Should I just be using the E code for amiodarone or the cardiac issue and the E code? or am I just over thinking this because it is Monday?

Confused
Debbie


----------



## coder911 (Aug 13, 2007)

I would code the iatrogenic thyroiditis primary and the "E" code (for amiodarone) as secondary.


----------

